# Went to donate plasma



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

It's not the temp agency but it's a start and I really needed the money. I was so nervous but the staff made me feel at ease. I never thought I would have the courage to get a needle stuck in my vein and have my bodily fluids pumped for money but I just kept thinking "If I can do this I can do anything"


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't stand needles, but if I needed the money I would do that too. I dont faint, but I start to get really tense and want it over ASAP.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

i was thinking of donating blood at some point, just in case i ever need blood from a car accident or anything. i would like to know ive added to the bank. so i wasnt just taking it. dont know if blood and plasma are the same. if they did offer me money i wouldnt accept it. i should really look into it further.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i won't do it for money as well.but that might be i don't need the money yet.i really want to donate bloods(plasma cannot yet) but the doctor didn't accept my blood because i take setraline.she said because i have taken zoloft so my blood can't be used for other patients.i have stop taken zoloft because of this.and it's really embarassing to go to the blood bank again.stupid anxiety.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

milhouse said:


> i was thinking of donating blood at some point, just in case i ever need blood from a car accident or anything. i would like to know ive added to the bank. so i wasnt just taking it. dont know if blood and plasma are the same. if they did offer me money i wouldnt accept it. i should really look into it further.


Donating plasma is different from donating blood. The plasma centers sell your plasma and it takes about an hour or more to do which is why they give you money for it, believe me they make a lot more off your plasma than they give you. They have to seperate the blood out and they pump it back into your body, it's kind of creepy if you've never done it before.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

thanx screw, i never knew that. you learn something new everyday


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

So you took on both SA and needles? Wow, your right, I think you are capable of anything!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

screwjack said:


> It's not the temp agency but it's a start and I really needed the money. I was so nervous but the staff made me feel at ease. I never thought I would have the courage to get a needle stuck in my vein and have my bodily fluids pumped for money but I just kept thinking "If I can do this I can do anything"


I just ate.  Well done, nonetheless :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I do that every week. It's my only source of income right now. It is nerve racking for me with SA, but I actually kinda like the needle part. I think it makes me feel more alive or something when it hurts.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Man, I've been donating my blood for free.


----------

